# I just wanted to tell u that im feeling better...



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi all...

I just wanted to tell u all that im feeling much better... I no longer have DR constant, but only 10 minutes at a time, and maybe a couple of times daily... Im still often a bit woosy (dont know hos its spelled) but thats ok... I can see past that..

The DP is also getting better. I dont think as much about it anymore. Maybe because is not as strong as it use to be for the past year, and theese days I more feel a "shift" - when I get really much anxiety my DP goes beserk.... But its nice to connect it more to the anxiety attacks... Earlier it was 24/7... and a walked around in a daze most of the time and in the morning when I woke up, I was not quite sure which reality I was in... and who I was...
That feeling is minimized now, and I hope it never comes back.

My good advice to how u get rid of this???

I used Therapy 1 hour every week, fish-oil, multivitamins and sports... lots of sports.... no medicine... The medicine made it worse for me.









I have a long way to go, but im not freaking out every day anymore... maybe just 1 every 2 weeks... nad THATS progress









Well... ive hoped it has given U some hope...


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Well Done Teresa, Congratulations and thanks for posting!


----------



## BlueTank (Jun 2, 2010)

Awesome. What kind of therapy?

The exercise thing is the biggest thing i'm slacking on. I did it hardcore before DP/DR (top of my game) but now that I have it I have a hard time getting motivated to do physical activity especially since I work long hours at work. But I hear its like the no.1 way to recover along with diet.

How much exercise would you say your getting, or would you say is needed? I hear like 30-45 minutes a day at the least at first. Currently I don't do jack.

Keep us posted!


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Well regarding the therapy... I did it the old fashion way... I found a 50 year old Therapist/psycologist who has worked with skizofrenic and psycotic people for 15 years and was a totally Freud-fan...







So we have worked alot with my childhood... my dreams... all to minimize the anxiety... the anxiety is to blame, så when thats treated, the DP and DR fades away slowly...

No cognitive therapy this time... I needed to get to the bottom of this...

About the sport.... Yes the best is to do it every day for at least ½ hour... I have done it 3-4 times a week for 45 minutes... My therapist has now ordered me to do it everyday, so I can get even better... It was difficult for me to get started also... Im a big girl, so I was in lousy condition... But its easier now


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Hi Teresa, How long had you DP and how did it start? Did you try different types of therapies before been successful? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Dyna...

Ive had it constant for 1 year... but before that once in a while... usually just DR... The DP came after a shock in a train, when I was going home one night... Some young people came in and made a lot of racket... I totally freaked out and ran out of the train at the next stop. Then I found my self on a trainstation I did not know... with a massive panicattack that would not stop. I ran out into the street at took a cab... but the panic just kept going and going... Let just say that I was 3 times to the psych emergency that month... After the first 14 days of intense anxiety, the DP and severe depression came one morning... I was totally gone... I couldt not be alone... I had many panicattacks and they often came at night leaving me totally defensless... I woke up in massiv panic, and did not know who I was og where I was...

Ive had anxiety on/off for many years... but this has been the hardest thing in my life... I thought I would´nt come out of it alive...

Ive had tried other types of therapy before I got this servere DP this time, but I thought it was time to work through my whole childhood... The other forms of therapt I have tried, has been more about doing things thats make me nervous... so I will get use to it... But this time I felt too sick to challenge my anxiety... 
So I chose what we here in Denmark calls: Psycodynamic therapy... It has benn insanely hard...

But Im glad im better now


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Well done Teresa. Has your anxiety gone aswell? and did you go into therapy hoping to eliminate your DP or just to address your childhood issues and ended up resolving your DP along the way? Thanks, Dyna


----------



## Teresa (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Dyna...

The therapy adressed the reason to my anxiety... and yes I have much less anxiety now = less DP and DR... Im not finished at therapy yet, but until now it has thought me why I react with anxiety, and I have learned to react the prober way, så I dont react with so much anxiety...

In this therapy was also dream-analyzing... I shows where u are in the therapy, and what issues thats importent right now...


----------



## Dyna (May 13, 2010)

Thanks Teresa, I will defo look into psychodynamic Therapy.


----------



## Christina1 (Oct 8, 2011)

Dear Teresa
Are you Danish? I am and I noticed that you wrote "as we say in Denmark". I am struggeling to find some people who know my situation but the DPD diagnosis is almost unknown here in DK. Please contact me if you are interested in talking to a fellow dane - maybe we could help each other.
Best regards
Christina


----------

